# Summer cuts



## LangiTheTigress (May 17, 2007)

I've heard both ways that cutting a dogs hair short in the summer is good or bad for them. Our dog is a golden retriever collie mix with longish fur that is pretty thick on her hind quarters but not too thick anywhere else. Would it be better for her to give her a short hair cut?


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Not to change the subject, but I see all your pictures, do you work in a zoo? Cool animals!!


----------



## LangiTheTigress (May 17, 2007)

Hey, if you're asking about my critters I don't care if you change the subject.  
I do work at a zoo, but the animals pictured here are all my own, they're my pets.


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

this is my dogs summer cut 










its the same as his winter lol 

if ur really worried about the summer make sure hes brushed loads so thers no dead hair clogging up his coat so the air will circulate well keeping him cool a shaved dog is more likely to burn and suffer heat stroke than a dog that has his natral caot to protect him 

if u do think hes getting hot a wet towel draped over him for 5 mins will cool him down also a shaded area for him to lay in no walks in the hotest time of the day i always go round a wood in the afternoon walk as its shaded 


our shaded part of the garden 










my lab likes a paddling pool my friend with show nefies have a pool as well which they go in if they get hot 

there are loads of posts on here with tips to keep ur dog cool in the summer


----------



## LangiTheTigress (May 17, 2007)

Well she likes playing in water like our pond and the lake but she hates rain and runs when ever the hose is turned on, so I don't know how she would like a pool. Thats why I wanted to ask, I'd heard that some dogs could get sunburned. She doesn't really like being brushed either but I guess I have to. Any ideas how to make grooming a more pleasant experience for her?


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I know I've said this before but, a dog's coat is their thermal regulator. Their coat protects them in the winter from the cold and the summer from the heat. If you shave the coat, you've removed the regulator. A dog with a shaved coat has a better chance of suffering from heat exhaustion or heat stroke. They are also more susceptible to sunburn since their protective coat has been removed.

You really want to keep your dog cool in the summer heat, get a kiddie pool or a sprinkler or let them play with the hose. They also make cooling mats for the dogs to lie on. They also make a neck scarf that you freeze and it keeps the dogs cold. Ice cubes are also a good way to keep your dog cool and provide some fun.


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

chances are if you shave it down, it will grow back even thicker.you can have it trimmed down a little bit with scissors if its too long, but ask your groomer about thatone. 

i also had a dog who was terrified of rain and any sort of water that could dpray (he was abused before we had him) however he LOVED the pool, that dog used itmore than my and my brother. so if your dog likes the pond, im sure he will love a kiddie pool


----------



## DivaDog (Jun 10, 2007)

I would advise you DONT clip the coat down - it really doesnt help and can make the dog hotter than when left with the coat. Get the belly panel clipped out (just leave the fringes either side) so when the dog lays flat out on a cool surface it can feel the benefit without being so exposed its at risk.

Dogs dont sweat through their bodies like we do so therefore cutting of the coat makes not a blind bit of difference and they are with a coat cut short at the same risk as we are of sunburn if we went out with no clothes on and no suncream on  They sweat from their paws too so keep the pads well clear of hair will allow their bodies to work a bit more efficiently.


----------

